# SIPTOOLS: Kann mir mal jemand das hier erklären?



## MAGIo (14. Jun 2011)

Sip Tools for Java: Wiki: UsingICE &mdash; Java.net

Ich  verstehe nciht, wie ich das in benutzen kann. Ein Beispielcode wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## HoaX (14. Jun 2011)

Frag doch die, die es geschrieben haben?
Und mit den Tools kann man viel machen, da solltest du schon gezielter formulieren was du willst und wobei du scheiterst.


----------



## MAGIo (14. Jun 2011)

Also ich find keine Dokumentation dazu, das würde mir einiges erleichtern...


----------



## HoaX (15. Jun 2011)

Und jetzt erwartest du dass dir hier schnell einer eine schreibt? Junge junge ...


----------



## MAGIo (15. Jun 2011)

nein, aber vll hat jemand Erfahrungen damit und kann einen Tipp geben...


----------



## HoaX (15. Jun 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/773802-post2.html


----------

